# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Rủ nhau đi tắm ngủ kiểu Hàn Quốc - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Bạn nào hay xem phim Hàn Quốc chắc cũng thấy người Hàn Quốc hay rủ nhau đi tắm, đi xông hơi. Họ xách trên tay cái giỏ bé bé xinh xinh, đựng nào là dầu gội đầu, sữa tắm, dầu dưỡng da... Thích ghê! Mình còn thấy người ta quấn khăn lên đầu, có hai cục tròn tròn trên đầu, nhìn rất dễ thương.

Dường như tắm hơi sauna và tắm ngủ Jjimjilbang đã trở thành một phần văn hóa không thể thiếu ở xứ kim chi thì phải. Nhiều người thường 1 đến 2 tuần lại đến các nhà tắm công cộng 1 lần để ngâm mình vào nước nóng và để kì ghét. Khi tắm thì cởi bỏ hết quần áo để tắm. Đôi khi cũng có trường hợp người nước ngoài đến nhà tắm mặc nguyên đồ lót nhảy vào bể tắm làm cho nhiều người Hàn Quốc giật mình ngạc nhiên. Cho dù không quen với việc tắm trần cùng với nhiều người đi chăng nữa nhưng nếu muốn sử dụng nhà tắm công cộng ở Hàn Quốc thì không còn cách nào khác nữa.

Ở Hàn Quốc có rất nhiều phòng xông hơi ướt, khô, jacuzzi dành cho bạn bè, gia đình, nam nữ chung rất ấm cúng, thân thiện và nghiêm túc.

Để Didau dẫn các bạn đi tham quan nha!



Mọi người nằm ngủ la liệt.



Thậm chí nhiều người bảo ngủ ở đây còn ngủ ngon hơn ở nhà!



Bể tắm lớn có nhiệt độ từ 43-45°C, nhiệt độ trong các sảnh phòng jjimjilbang hoặc phòng ngủ là 40°C. Không gian xông hơi khô là 40-50°C, xông hơi nước là 50°C, và tất cả đều được sử dụng miễn phí.



Ở Hàn Quốc có ba hình thức nhà tắm công cộng. Trong đó phân loại chính là mogyoktang (nhà tắm), sauna (sauna, xông hơi) và jjimjilbang (xông hơi khô, phòng tắm sauna có kèm nhiều dịch vụ giải trí).



Nhiều người lựa chọn đến Jjimjilbang và ngủ lại để có cơ hội cho mình một khoảng không gian riêng, không bị làm phiền, yên tĩnh vô cùng.



Khi đến các phòng tắm hơi, món thường được yêu thích là trứng luộc. Đây là món ăn chơi được phục vụ nhiều nhất tại các phòng sauna và Jjimjilbang để khách nhấm nháp sau khi tắm và xông hơi.



Đặc biệt hơn, thay vì đập trứng xuống sàn nhà thì cách bóc trứng thú vị nhất là đập vào đầu người bạn, người thân đi cùng với mình.





Bên cạnh các dịch vụ massage, cung cấp phòng ngủ, phòng sinh hoạt chung cho gia đình, các dịch vụ ăn uống, sách báo… Có một điều thú vị nữa là khách có thể yêu cầu nhân viên phòng tắm kì cọ cho mình với chi phí khoảng 10,000 won.


*Mách nhỏ khi đến phòng sauna hay jjimjilbang cho các bạn đây!*

- Mua vé dùng dịch vụ tại các bàn hướng dẫn. Các dịch vụ sử dụng phòng tắm, phòng xông hơi, phòng ngủ…nói chung sẽ bao gồm trọn gói trong giá vé này. Những dịch vụ ăn uống, sử dụng Internet… sẽ được tính riêng khi khách có yêu cầu sử dụng.

- Cất đồ dùng, giày dép cá nhân vào ngăn tủ riêng, các nhân viên ở đây sẽ cất chìa khóa này cho bạn. Sau đó lấy chìa khóa ngăn tủ thay đồ để thay trang phục dùng riêng trong phòng tắm. Khi sử dụng các bồn tắm ở sauna và jjimjilbang, bạn được yêu cầu phải cởi bỏ tất cả các trang phục đang mặc, kể cả quần áo lót.

- Theo biển hướng dẫn để lên các khu vực của nam, nữ riêng biệt.

- Tắm bằng vòi sen để làm sạch cơ thể.

- Sử dụng các hồ tắm: hồ nước nóng, hồ nước lạnh, phòng xông hơi khô, phòng xông hơi muối biển, phòng ướp lạnh, hồ ngâm nửa người, hồ nước có than hoạt tính, hồ nước có lọc đá ngọc bích, vòi nước áp suất cao, bồn massage chân...

- Sau khi tắm xong, trở lại phòng thay đồ, mặc áo quần trang phục của spa. Lên tầng vào các phòng chăm sóc sức khỏe đặc biệt: phòng sưởi 80°C, phòng lạnh âm 10°C, phòng nằm trên muối biển nóng, phòng nằm trên đá sỏi nóng, phòng thở ôxy, phòng sưởi ấm cơ thể bằng tia hồng ngoại, phòng ốp than hoạt tính. Có thể nằm nghỉ thư giãn trong các phòng này.

- Trong spa còn có nhiều dịch vụ có tính phí khác: nhà hàng, phòng tập thể dục thể hình, phòng chơi game, internet, ghế massage điện, phòng đọc sách.

- Cuối cùng, muốn có một giấc ngủ đầy đủ qua đêm, lên tầng dành để ngủ, phòng ngủ của nam và nữ riêng biệt, có nhân viên quản lý an ninh trật tự. Phòng ngủ của một Jjimjilbang lớn có khoảng 200 giường tầng, có gối và chăn đắp, mỗi người một gường. Chính vì vậy, nói không ngoa khi phòng tắm ngủ jjimjilbang là nơi lý tưởng để hồi phục sức khỏe và ngủ lại qua đêm với giá rẻ so với việc thuê phòng khách sạn.

- Chính vì mang tính công cộng và nhằm mục tiêu đảm bảo và chăm sóc sức khỏe tối đa nên có một số trường hợp bị khuyến cáo là không được và cấm sử dụng các phòng tắm hơi. Đầu tiên các các khách bị bệnh ngoài da và bệnh truyền nhiễm. Thứ đến là phụ nữ mang thai hoặc bệnh nhân tim mạch, khi các khách này dễ gặp vấn đề sức khỏe nếu ở trong các phòng xông hơi quá nóng, hoặc quá lạnh lâu.

Có không ít người sau khi uống rượu say và không muốn về nhà khuya thì thường đến Jjimjilbang nghỉ đêm nhưng thực chất việc ngày khá nguy hiểm khi lượng nước mất đi sau khi uống rượu cộng thêm nhiệt độ tại các phòng Jjimjilbang luôn cao làm mồ hôi chảy nhiều sẽ dẫn đến nhiều trường hợp nguy hiểm không lường trước được.


Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## Hunterist

xông hơi đã wa

----------

